# افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2007)

تلخيص ظريف لحياة المراة واختلافها عن الرجل . انظري بنفسك كيف ان المراة بامكانها ان تتغلب على الرجل. وماذا مع الرجل؟ يريد الاعتراض. ع راحته...بس المهم انه لا يستطيع أن يعيش من غيرها..................

لمــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا؟

لأن المرأة أثمن جوهرة نزعت من تاج الطبيعة لتكون زينة للرجل وسعادة له 

لأن المرأة أحلى هدية خص بها الله الرجل

لأن المرأة هي النصف الأفضل سواء أكانت ظالمة أم مظلومة

لأن ما من رجل عظيم في الحياة إلا والدته تكون أكثر عظمة منه

لأن عظمة الرجل من عظمة المرأة وعظمة المرأة من عظمة نفسها

لأن كل عقل الرجل لا يساوي عاطفة من عواطف المرأة

لأن يحتاج الرجل للعاطفة أكثر من احتياج المرأة لها لنقصانها عنده وازديادها 

لديها

لأن المرأة كوكب يستضئ به الرجل ودونه يبيت في الظلام

لأن عندما تسمو عاطفة الحب عند المرأة تصبح حنانا والحياء والصمت أج

 زينات المرأة

لأن المرأة أبهج شيء في الحياة

لأن المرأة تحفة الكون الرائعة

لأن قلب الفتاة وردة لا يفتحها الا الحب

لأن المرأة نصف الحياة إن أحبت زوجها

لأن المرأة هي التي تقود الرجل إلى السعادة

لأن المرأة هي تاج رأس الرجل

لأن المرأة لا يستطيع الرجل العيش بدونها​


----------



## sunny man (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

كلام جميل جدا يا كاندى ربنا يحفظ لينا منورة المنتدى بافكارك و ارائك الجميلة و الجديدة


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

جميل قوى يا كاندى 
المراءة معينه للرجل
متقلش ابدا عن الراجل​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



sunny man قال:


> كلام جميل جدا يا كاندى ربنا يحفظ لينا منورة المنتدى بافكارك و ارائك الجميلة و الجديدة




شكراااااااا لزوقك

ولمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> جميل قوى يا كاندى
> المراءة معينه للرجل
> متقلش ابدا عن الراجل​



شكراااااااااااا يا قمر

للمشاركه​


----------



## أرزنا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

*سلام المسيح*

*مممم :Love_Mailbox:*
* وعندما خلق الله المرأة أخذ ضلعا من الرجل وو.........*
*شكرا يا كاندي عى الموضوع*


----------



## فادية (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

طبعا طبعا 
وهي الدنيا تسوى ايه من غير المرأة :blush2:
من حقنا نفتخر باننا ننتمي الي هذا الجنس اللطيف:66:
وانا شخصيا بشكر ربنا كتيييييييييييييير ان هو خلقني  بنت :08:
ميرسي يا كاندي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



sleiman64 قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> 
> *مممم :Love_Mailbox:*
> * وعندما خلق الله المرأة أخذ ضلعا من الرجل وو.........*
> *شكرا يا كاندي عى الموضوع*




شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



فادية قال:


> طبعا طبعا
> وهي الدنيا تسوى ايه من غير المرأة :blush2:
> من حقنا نفتخر باننا ننتمي الي هذا الجنس اللطيف:66:
> وانا شخصيا بشكر ربنا كتيييييييييييييير ان هو خلقني  بنت :08:
> ...




يا سلام كنتى فين يا فاديه

من زمان وفين باقى بنات المنتدى

عايزين نثبت وجودنا هههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

*لأن المرأة أثمن جوهرة نزعت من تاج الطبيعة لتكون زينة للرجل وسعادة له*

يعنى مالكوش مكان غير معانا  

*لأن المرأة أحلى هدية خص بها الله الرجل*

طبعا لأن احنا الأصل وانتوا مننا

*لأن المرأة هي النصف الأفضل سواء أكانت ظالمة أم مظلومة*

صح لأنه ما فيش راجل يقدر يكلمها والا عتبقى وقعته بدنجانى

*لأن ما من رجل عظيم في الحياة إلا والدته تكون أكثر عظمة منه*

مش شرط زى ما كل عظيم وراه امراءة برضه كل سجين وراه امراة

*لأن عظمة الرجل من عظمة المرأة وعظمة المرأة من عظمة نفسها*

علشان مغرورة ومش عارفة ان سر عظمتها الفلوس اللى بيصرفها عليعا جوزها

*لأن كل عقل الرجل لا يساوي عاطفة من عواطف المرأة*

صح لأنها بتجننه وبالتالى بيبقى ما عندهوش عقل لما تيجى تظهر عواطفها

*لأن يحتاج الرجل للعاطفة أكثر من احتياج المرأة لها لنقصانها عنده وازديادها لديها *

من كتر الحرمان اللى بشوفه منها

*لأن المرأة كوكب يستضئ به الرجل ودونه يبيت في الظلام*

صح ما هى شغلتها القديمة لمبة جاز

*لأن عندما تسمو عاطفة الحب عند المرأة تصبح حنانا والحياء والصمت أجمل

زينات المرأة*

بس يا خسارة عاملين زى المستحيلات الأربعة

*لأن المرأة أبهج شيء في الحياة*

زى ما المهرج احلى فقرة فى السيرك

*لأن المرأة تحفة الكون الرائعة*

هى فعلا تحفة ولازم تاخد حقها فى مكان مميز فى المتاحف الكبيرة

*لأن قلب الفتاة وردة لا يفتحها الا الحب*

بس على ما يفتح تكون قطعت ايديه بالشوك اللى فيها

*لأن المرأة نصف الحياة إن أحبت زوجها*

وكل الأخرة لو غضبت عليه

*لأن المرأة هي التي تقود الرجل إلى السعادة*

او الأنتحار او الجنون او السجن

*لأن المرأة هي تاج رأس الرجل*

طبعا لأنها ما بتقرش تمشى فيضطر يشيلها على راسه

*لأن المرأة لا يستطيع الرجل العيش بدونها*

طبعا امال هو اللى هيطبخ ويغسل ويغير للولاد
















الموضوع جميل جدا وكل اللى كتبتيه صح بس انا حبيت بس احسسكم ان فيه رجالة معاكم 
يارب ما اكونش ضايقتكم وربنا يبارككم كلكم ويهديكوا علينا


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

ياا هلا بالرجاله اللى معانا 

بس على ما يبدوا انك متعقد اوى منهم

انا اسفه من غير زعل لان الهجوم ده ميجيش غير من واحد 

عدو المرأه ودا اكيد له اسبابه 

لان المرأه ممكن تبقى اختك امك  زوجتك كل شىء

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لرأيك فى المرأه​


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*


لأن المرأة أبهج شيء في الحياة

لأن المرأة تحفة الكون الرائعة

لأن قلب الفتاة وردة لا يفتحها الا الحب

لأن المرأة نصف الحياة إن أحبت زوجها

لأن المرأة هي التي تقود الرجل إلى السعادة

لأن المرأة هي تاج رأس الرجل

لأن المرأة لا يستطيع الرجل العيش بدونها

ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك  موضوع تحفه وحلو قوي​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



†السريانيه† قال:


> لأن المرأة أبهج شيء في الحياة
> 
> لأن المرأة تحفة الكون الرائعة
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااااا يا السريانيه يا حببتى 

على ردك الجميل
​


----------



## twety (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

موضوع جميل وكل الكلام الى فيه صح
ولو الاولاد الجنس الخشن الرخم يعنى
ههههههههههههههه
بيعترف بالجمايل والحق
هيوق كلمه الحق ان الكلام صح
ومفهوش غلطه

طبعا كلام يوحنا \ نصر
هو ما الا بينقض لكن مش كلا حقيقى
لكن الحقيقى اكتر
ان الراجل ناكر للجميل ومستبد
وميحبش ابدا ان كلمه حلوة
تتقال فى حق اى امراءة 
بالعافيه ممكن على امه
غير كده يبقى غلط والمراءة كذا وكذا
وياريت يقولوا كلمه الحق بقى

ميرسى ياكاندى موضوع جميل بجد
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



twety قال:


> موضوع جميل وكل الكلام الى فيه صح
> ولو الاولاد الجنس الخشن الرخم يعنى
> ههههههههههههههه
> بيعترف بالجمايل والحق
> ...






معلش يا تويتى كل واحد بيعبر عن رأيه زى ماهو عايز

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## answer me muslims (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

موضوع جميل شكرا ياكاندى


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



answer me muslims قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرا ياكاندى




شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

راجل اهو هههههههههه​


----------



## eman88 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

يسعد الله والك الله يخليك يا هيك كلام يا بلا يا اسمعو يا سبب يسلم تمك على حكيك وكلو صح 100% احم احم نيالنا يا عمي


----------



## fullaty (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

ايوة يا كاندى يا كيداهم هههههههههههه

بس بجد كلام صح مش علشان انا منهم ادافع عنهم 

بس بجد البيت من غير بنت لاروح فيه عن تجربه 

وان كان الرجل راس المراه فالمراه تاج الرجل 

ميرسى يا كاندى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

ايه يا جماعة صدقونى انا كنت  باهزر وانا موضح فى الأخر انتوا هتقلبوا عليا ولا ايه 
انا اسف يا w_candyshop_s  لو كانت مشاركتى زعلتك بس صدقينى انا كنت باهزر مش اكتر 
هوانا زودته شويتين بس من باب الرد على الهجوم على الرجالة اللى بيحصل لنا 
لكن كلامى ما بيققش من احترامى لموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك يا سيادة المشرفة

وبعدين ازاى تتصورى انى باتكلم بجد والصفات الجميلة دى كلها تقريبا موجود بشكل او بأخر فى الأنجيل 
عموما لو زعلانة حقك علية وباعتذر على المشاركة دى


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

*الله     الله    الله   الله يا كاندي:big29::big29::286:*
*انتي يا بنتي جبتي من الاخر*
*بس للاسف لو قولتي من هنا لبكره الرجاله كبريائهم يمنعهم بالاعتراف بالكلام دا*
*عموما دا اكبر دليل علي الغيره:smil15::smil15::a63::99:*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

بالفعل كلامك مضبوط يا كاندي

وربنا يخليكم لينا​


----------



## twety (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

شطووووووور  يوحنا \ نصر

كده خلاص
عفونا عنك
ههههههههههههههههههه

ظهر الحق اخيييييييييرا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

ماشى يا تويتى 1/0 ليكم 
و ميرسى على الرد
ويارب كاندى ما تكونش زعلانة


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> بالفعل كلامك مضبوط يا كاندي​
> 
> 
> وربنا يخليكم لينا​


 
أنت حتتواطئ معاهم ولا ايه؟


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



eman88 قال:


> يسعد الله والك الله يخليك يا هيك كلام يا بلا يا اسمعو يا سبب يسلم تمك على حكيك وكلو صح 100% احم احم نيالنا يا عمي



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

يا ايمان​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايوة يا كاندى يا كيداهم هههههههههههه
> 
> بس بجد كلام صح مش علشان انا منهم ادافع عنهم
> 
> ...





ايوه كده اطربونى يا بنات

ميرسى يا فيبى على كلامك الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه يا جماعة صدقونى انا كنت  باهزر وانا موضح فى الأخر انتوا هتقلبوا عليا ولا ايه
> انا اسف يا w_candyshop_s  لو كانت مشاركتى زعلتك بس صدقينى انا كنت باهزر مش اكتر
> هوانا زودته شويتين بس من باب الرد على الهجوم على الرجالة اللى بيحصل لنا
> لكن كلامى ما بيققش من احترامى لموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك يا سيادة المشرفة
> ...





الاعتراف بالحق فضيله

اولا كل واحد بيعبر عن وجهه نظره زى ماهو عابز دى حريه

وعلى العموم انا مش زعلانه ومقيش داعى للاعتداز 

انا عمرى ما زعلت من حد ولا هزعل من حد

شكراااااااااااا ليك

وربنا يرزقك بواحده تغير فكرتك عن المرأه​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *الله     الله    الله   الله يا كاندي:big29::big29::286:*
> *انتي يا بنتي جبتي من الاخر*
> *بس للاسف لو قولتي من هنا لبكره الرجاله كبريائهم يمنعهم بالاعتراف بالكلام دا*
> *عموما دا اكبر دليل علي الغيره:smil15::smil15::a63::99:*
> *هههههههههههههه*​




لالا هما معترفين بس بيكبروا شويه

معلش

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر ​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> بالفعل كلامك مضبوط يا كاندي
> 
> وربنا يخليكم لينا​



الله هو ده الكلام ولا بلاش

راجل بيقدر قيمه المرأه

شكرااااااااا ليك يا احسن كوبتك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

ميرسى كتير على ردك لأنى كنت خايف لا تكونى لسة زعلانة 
وبعدين يا ستى انا مش عدو للمرأة اطلاقا 
و لا عمرى فكرت انى اجرح واحدة او اضايقها  

اكيد نفسى فى واحدة تغيير رائى فى المراة بس للأفضل طبعا 

انا عارف بعد المشاركات دى الرجالة اللى فى المنتدى هيقطعونى
 بس مش مهم المهم ان الجنس اللطيف ما يزعلش


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



twety قال:


> شطووووووور  يوحنا \ نصر
> 
> كده خلاص
> عفونا عنك
> ...




طيبه يا بنتى والله​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



My Rock قال:


> أنت حتتواطئ معاهم ولا ايه؟



ايه با زعيم

عندك رأى تانى ولا ايه

البنات واقفين على باب المنتدى

مش هيعدوك احترس هههههه

بجد بجد نورت الموضوع والقسم كله

شكراااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ميرسى كتير على ردك لأنى كنت خايف لا تكونى لسة زعلانة
> وبعدين يا ستى انا مش عدو للمرأة اطلاقا
> و لا عمرى فكرت انى اجرح واحدة او اضايقها
> 
> ...




انا مش زعلانه علشان تعرف بس ان المرأة من صفاتها

قلبها الطيب

اما من ناحيتى من كل قلبى اتمنى فعلا ربنا يرزقك بواحده فيها الصفات الجميله للمرأه

اما الرجاله انت شوفت مشاركاتهم بيقدروا المرأة 

متخفش  غير من حوا هههههههه

شكراااااااااا للاهتمامك​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



My Rock قال:


> أنت حتتواطئ معاهم ولا ايه؟


 
دول اغلبية يا زلمة :11azy:


----------



## safsofeh (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

*​*هاهاها يعني لازم الرجال يحطو نفسهم
باي موضوع
الله خلق ادم وحواء ولم يفرق
الرب يباركك موضوع رائع


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> دول اغلبية يا زلمة :11azy:




يا سلام عليك يا كوبتك

بتفهمها وهى طايره

هو ده الكلام

من خاف سلم هههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



safsofeh قال:


> هاهاها يعني لازم الرجال يحطو نفسهم
> باي موضوع
> الله خلق ادم وحواء ولم يفرق
> الرب يباركك موضوع رائع




احنا برضه منقدرش نستغنى عنهم 

بس لازم شويه كده 

ميرسى للمشاركه​


----------



## shamiran (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*

طبعا طبعا 
وهي الدنيا تسوى ايه من غير المرأة 
من حقنا نفتخر باننا ننتمي الي هذا الجنس اللطيف
وانا شخصيا بشكر ربنا كتيييييييييييييير ان هو خلقني بنت 
ميرسي يا كاندي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: افتخري بأنك امرأة اسألوني لماذا وادخلوا لتعرفوا الجواب؟!!!*



shamiran قال:


> طبعا طبعا
> وهي الدنيا تسوى ايه من غير المرأة
> من حقنا نفتخر باننا ننتمي الي هذا الجنس اللطيف
> وانا شخصيا بشكر ربنا كتيييييييييييييير ان هو خلقني بنت
> ...




ايوه كده هلو

ميرسى يا قمر على مشاركتك​


----------

